# seeking a good 120mm fan



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all, I'm looking for a good 120mm fan that won't produce alot of noise. I'd like decent cfm, but would prefer a quiet fan with lower flow as opposed to a loud one that pushes alot. I wasn't able to find too many good reviews on google, and was hoping anyone would be willing to share their positive experiences with fans. I don't trust the decibel level that manufacturors list for their fans... they're often wrong. So I'd prefer first hand advice...
Thanks,
-Six
P.S. almost done with the monster of a mod I've been working on.... will post pics in a couple weeks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Six,

Tell you what, I really like those 120mm ANTEC fans that have the three speed feature. They can be used either with the motherboard speed regulated or the little switch that comes with them. If they aren't doing the job cooling properly, then you just move the little switch and speed them up. (have to open case to do that) I run mine on the slowest speed all the time and they do a decent job and are rather quiet. You can check the db rating of fans if you search on Pricegrabber when you look at the specs. I also have had some positive experience with Coolermaster 120mm fans. I would recommend either.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks tumbleweed, maybe I'll try one of them out. The cooler masters are pretty inexpensive right now, so even if they don't work out, it won't be much of a waste


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah i reccomend those also, i have a standard antec 120mm fan and its running nice and quiet so check those out !


----------

